# TAMU Insect Collection open house 2010



## yen_saw (Dec 8, 2009)

Another year comes and goes. The time is here again for the Insect Open house at Texas A&amp;M at College Station. Last year there was a forum member here joining me to the trip. THere are mostly insect hobbyists and entomologists, both amatuers and experts visiting the event. It was fun last year, hopefully this one will have lot of fun too. Thought I would share this info. Following are the details.

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

_From: Ed Riley &lt;[email protected]&gt;_

Date: Dec 4, 2009 3:22 PM

Subject: 2010 TAMU Insect COllection open house

RE: TAMU Insect Collection open house, January 9, 2010

Dear Colleagues:

You are cordially invited to the annual "open house" of the Texas A&amp;M

University Insect Collection to meet with others who share an interest

in the study of Texas insects. This is the 22nd consecutive annual

meeting, and we hope to have another excellent gathering this year.

Each year our meeting attracts a diverse group of people -

professional and amateur - with a broad range of interests. There is

no formal program, but it will be a chance to show off new

curiosities, and to catch up on the past year's news and collecting

stories. Please feel free to invite newcomers who share our interest.

The event will be on Saturday, January 9th. The entire day will be

spent at the Minnie Belle Heep Building (a.k.a., “ the Heep Center”).

Starting time will be around 9 to 10 AM. Meeting areas will be

available on the 2nd floor of the atrium adjacent to the TAMU Insect

Collection room (Room 216). Lunch will be on your own. The atrium

meeting areas and the Texas A&amp;M University Insect Collection will be

open for the remainder of the afternoon.

Parking will be available in lot no. 67 on the east side of the

building. No special permit is required for parking on Saturday.

All collections will be open for browsing as usual. If any of you

would like uninterrupted "quality time" working in the collections, I

suggest you arrive a day early or stay a day late. Please let me know

in advance, and I will make arrangements for collection access on

Friday evening and/or the following Sunday morning.

Spread the word. Hope to see you on January 9th!

Sincerely,

Edward G. Riley

Associate Curator

office: (979) 845-9711

e-mail: [email protected]


----------



## Opivy (Dec 9, 2009)

sounds awesome! wish they would do something like this near me =(


----------



## ZoeRipper (Dec 9, 2009)

Same. I guess Texas is close to Oklahoma, but still too far for me.


----------



## kamakiri (Dec 9, 2009)

Thanks, Yen for posting this! Might have to check it out if the flights are cheeeep or if my wifey is up for a looong road trip!

Too bad it's not in the spring!


----------



## kamakiri (Dec 16, 2009)

Too bad...looks like I have a work trip that interferes. I was hoping to stop by DFW to see an old surfing buddy/coworker of mine


----------



## yen_saw (Dec 21, 2009)

kamakiri said:


> Too bad...looks like I have a work trip that interferes. I was hoping to stop by DFW to see an old surfing buddy/coworker of mine


 Thanks for showing your interest here Grant, no problem it is half of the USA you have to travel it is quite far! but let me know if you ever visit Texas.Found the link posted at the beginning of this year showing pics from last insect collection open house.

http://mantidforum.net/forums/index.php?sh...amp;#entry82576


----------



## Rick (Dec 22, 2009)

Too bad it wasn't closer Yen.


----------



## yen_saw (Dec 22, 2009)

Rick said:


> Too bad it wasn't closer Yen.


 Indeed Rick. Would be much easier if Texas has the size of DC


----------

